# My dream for music (life decision inside)



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hello fellow forumites!

I've been able to do some much needed thinking the past few months, and I finally know what I want to do with my time. Being a young twenty-something who wasn't sure what he was going to do with his life, this is a complete breath of fresh air. I now have something to strive towards, a direction I'm headed in.

Some background:
- I've been playing guitar for 11 years
- I taught beginner guitarists in high school for 3 years
- I've been in 3 semi-serious bands (playing what shows we could, no tours, some recording)
- I took guitar lessons for 4 years
- I'm finishing my diploma program in college for Social Service Worker
- I actively volunteer with a youth after-school program


_But Justin, what does this have to do with your goals?! Get to it, man!_

*OK! Here it is!*

I want to be able to help low income families learn how to play instruments. My vision is to have a building where youth can come in, relax, and receive quality instruction in a safe environment. For a lot of people, money is what stands in the way of learning a musical instrument; I want to work towards breaking down that barrier. I want a place where kids who otherwise wouldn't even touch a saxophone can learn how to play one. As much as I love rock music, I want to have a wide array of instruments available. I also envision having space for band practices and recording; I want to gather up kids with similar musical interests, and foster their creativity and get them into little bands or even solo projects.

*Bottom line: I want to get more youth (and eventually adults) interested in learning an instrument and forming groups.* I plan on using my SSW skills to deal with the behavioural issues and other aspects that are involved when working with my target demographic. I want to get government grants and other funding so that I can offer an affordable service to those who otherwise would not be able to afford it. It also gives the youth somewhere to get away, and I think we all know that a safe place to do that is very important.

I want to start off with providing the service to youth, but I would like to extend it to adults eventually. I've talked to my old boss about his wanting to learn guitar but feeling to old, to which my friend and I replied "You're not too old until you're dead, so go do it!" I don't see why they shouldn't be able to learn an instrument as well.

During my time volunteering so far, I'm fairly certain that rock-based instruments will be more popular. That said, I still want to be able to have someone learn violin or clarinet if they are interested - diversity is fantastic when it comes to music.

The music instruction thing is where I want to end up, and I know what I want to do beforehand:

*- Take a year or two off to develop my theory and my chops
- Enroll at Humber College for Jazz Guitar
- Enroll at teacher's college
- Teach music at an elementary school
- Help sustain a gigging band*

I have talked to Richard Leblanc of Terrorhorse about guitar lessons, and I'm trying to start those soon. I have the jazz theory book that Humber uses from my audition during high school, and I have some friends who are going to be helping me with that side of things. My first theory lesson is tonight, actually .

I was told to be a music teacher during high school, but having nearly failed grade 10 and 12 music due to having very poor understanding of theory, I really did not want to put the effort in to get to where I'd need to be to get in to school for guitar. I also knew that if I really wanted to be a music teacher or go to school for guitar, I would have put the time and effort in. 5 years after those conversations, here I am ready to put in that hard work to get to that point. I believe part of why I struggled with music theory was that I did not learn it in a way that translated to guitar, and the teacher just wasn't that good.

Aside from the employment side of things, I really want a professional band. I want to tour before I am 30 years old (even if it's just a week or two week tour, I want one!). I want the experience, and I fully understand that it won't be easy. I have not played many shows, mostly due to growing up in a small town and band members not having the same goals as me for how far to take it. I'm looking for like-minded people to get something going that rises above a practice or two a week and rarely playing live. SLUGEATER is trying to do that, but we are having a rough go of it in terms of finding members and everyone coming to practices. That said, we want to finish our line-up, hone our skills and come out swinging. I'm going to be starting a second project to have more of an opportunity to play live (and get paid), and just to make more music.

*I think music is an essential part of life, and I want to spread my love of music so that more people create it.* The path is not easy, but most paths in life never are. I expect ups and downs, big hurdles and little successes, but I think it's an achievable goal. I have contacts in both the social work and music sides of things, and intend to utilize those to achieve my goals. I have a loving and supportive family, who will be quite relieved to know what I am going to do.

Thank you to the admin for creating a fantastic online community and to all the members for being funny, supportive and experienced in different things. I'm hoping that by being on hear I can continue to learn from you guys, meet more of you guys, and share the music with you guys :yesway:.

Rock on \m/ and thanks for reading


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe your biggest hurdle has already been jumped. Having a direction and a goal to strive for will give you something to focus on when things get challenging. 
Sounds like you have a great vision there and I really hope you attain it!.... now get to work!!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Budda said:


> *Bottom line: I want to get more youth (and eventually adults) interested in learning an instrument and forming groups.* I plan on using my SSW skills to deal with the behavioural issues and other aspects that are involved when working with my target demographic. I want to get government grants and other funding so that I can offer an affordable service to those who otherwise would not be able to afford it. It also gives the youth somewhere to get away, and I think we all know that a safe place to do that is very important.


Talk to the folks at The Legacy Children's Foundation - Alberta They run music (mostly guitar) programs for kids who are "at risk". They're partnered with the Boys and Girls club and with a First Nations school here. It sounds like you're on the right track with getting more education first, but when you get to the point of actually setting up a program the organisers at Legacy will be able to give you lots of advice on what has and hasn't worked for them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kat thank you so much, that is going to be really helpful! 

My dad met an executive director for the Mugates Foundation which is a really interesting organization as well. I've emailed him and am waiting to hear back 

The whole thing is going to take a while, and my main focus right now is to get my music education up to par and *get a decent job* while working on everything.

I've also been asked to teach guitar at a local agency starting in January, so I will be getting in touch with my contact there to make the schedule once I know mine.

A year of being lost and dealing with personal problems was a b!tch, I'm hoping things stay a bit easier now.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It all sounds like a great idea, except this:



Budda said:


> *
> - Enroll at teacher's college
> - Teach music at an elementary school
> *


The job market for Ontario teachers is REALLY bad right now and it's worse for specialist teachers. Also, you need a music degree to teach music, even in primary/junior. To get there from where you are means a minimum of 4 more years of school and a huge cash outlay, money you could put towards starting your business.

Most people who have graduated in the last 3-5 years have not found full time employment in the public school system. Those who have are teaching French, or are very lucky. Some, like me, have relocated to take jobs on Indian reserves, which are about the only places who are hiring full time teachers.

But don't let that stop you. There is still a lot of funding available (from all 3 levels of government) for the kind of program you are describing. Go for it!

Matt

P.S. look into Selkirk College too, I've heard good things about their music program.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds to me, like a wonderful idea. i wish you much success.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Budda said:


> my main focus right now is to get my music education up to par and *get a decent job* while working on everything.
> 
> A year of being lost and dealing with personal problems was a b!tch, I'm hoping things stay a bit easier now.


first of all i want to say that you have an awesome dream! i had a very similar dream once (i literally dreamt the same scenario) and would love to see it really take off. couple of things. firstly, while most people will nod wisely at your plan of getting a real job first, those people are very unlikely to be people who have become sucessful in music to the point that it is their only source of income. it sounds like a sensible plan, but it will hold you back. throw yourself into your vision, and as long as you don't starve to death, you'll have a much higher chance of success.

secondly, make sure you don't wait until the timing is oerfect before you act or you'll never act.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't really view music as the source of income, moreso the aspects of music as a source of income.

As for the education part, I believe Humber's Jazz program gets you a bachelors . I actually had an audition there once, bombed it, picked up some handy books.

I'm not sure where I'll be living in the country, or where I will start. I know I could probably move up North for a couple of years, make some serious money in the SSW field at the possible cost of going bonkers, and then relocate.

I am giving thought to just trying to start my agency (it's a social service) from the get-go, but I feel like I should at least take a few business courses before I do that. My mom's boss started her own company so I will probably be talking to her about it (and funding..hehe).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Justin

This looks like a great fit for you, your user name has set the tone for your life.
Homework and more homework is going to pay off right now, so many mistakes can fail you that are very easy to get around.
Meet up with a local agency that is doing what you want in sports or something and buy the guy a coffee and have a chat. He will be a decent guy that is thinking as you do and will be helpful, he may even mentor you and get you started.

I also agree to jump in, after homework of course!
To me you will be doing everything yourself for the first bit until you can get some local guitar guys to help out. Have them follow you printed instruction so everyone is the same and anyone can sub in.

It's pretty exciting to get this started!
Get registered with the Gov and look at the programs they offer, once you are official post up here looking for equipment donations. We can write the stuff off so it pays both ways. Also look into getting a couple regular evening hours at a local Gov building which is free so you can start teaching, also look at the schools.

Also this may sound stupid but.... get a police report done on yourself and have a copy so you can show the parents your not a nut. You can print off an introductory letter which reffers to it but not give the original out.
Another thing which will help you is a CPR First aid certificate, makes you a safe person to be in a room with.

As i tell my girls, if you go in with the same skills as the guy beside you you get what he gets. Go in with more skill or training and you stand out from the rest improving your chances.

You will do well!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Bev!

I have a friend who already wants me to pair up with him to give drum and guitar lessons, and I think I would be able to find some more teachers. I have my first aid and Nonviolent Crisis Intervention certification due to school.

Having done part of placement at a resource center and still actively volunteering there, I don't think it will be too hard to find out who to talk to about starting this up (in London at least).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Your a good man thinking of others before yourself, this path is not going to make you rich in money but will give you more satisfaction than any dollar coin ever will.
As a Budda you know Carma is out there, it will come back to help you.

Sounds like your on your way already!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Budda said:


> I believe Humber's Jazz program gets you a bachelors . I actually had an audition there once, bombed it, picked up some handy books.


not the Jazz program, but this:

Bachelor of Applied Music - Contemporary Music - Humber College - Toronto, Ontario, Canada

You need 3 years to get a bachelors

Go for it if you want a career in the music industry.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I most definitely would not mind haha.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good goals. Good luck.

Of all the various jobs I've had in my life, music has been the most rewarding, satisfying, and happy one. 

Get some serious private theory lessons, even if you attend a music school. Any advancement in theory will put you ahead of the pack. Also get serious private lessons on your instrument of choice (and/or piano, if you can't otherwise decide). Any advancement here will also put you ahead of the pack. Never miss a day of study. Vocal lessons will also help. The study of classical and jazz will be most helpful, but reading rhythms is a major weakness in young readers these days, don't join the weak.

Involve as many parts of the brain as possible, that's why theory, technique, vocals, ear training, are all so important as they exercise differing and connected parts of the brain.

Read *Music, The Brain, & Ecstasy by Robert Jourdain*, then re-read it, again and again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mooh, thanks for the link, will read this book asap!

Budda, best wishes with all of your plans. May all of your hopes and dreams come true!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Mooh!

I have a friend giving me theory lessons (need to practice scales again tonight, and stare at the circle of fifths again.. it's my background) and I will be starting guitar lessons again hopefully Sunday!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I really like your use of graphics, and your enthusiastic fount of font,
and I've had the same idea, kind of.
What I'd like to do is build an arcade attraction,
where you enter a small room with a big screen,
and a choice of Stratocaster or Les Paul guitars,
left and right-handed, with a menu of songs.
You stick in your toonies and loonie for $5,
and your guitar choice comes alive and the screen starts playing the band video,
so you feel like you're onstage with your choice of artist,
with maybe even a back screen you can turn to watch, a choice of audiences.

Other than being an arcade attraction, for serious musicians,
that would help acclimate yourself to the environment onstage,
and help with playing along with the original songs, or onstage jam versions.
Lighter fluid would not be allowed.


----------

